# White patches around mouth/throat



## jrspears (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello,

Hoping that there might be someone who has run accross what I am seeing and had a cure.

Setup
7 copadichromis mloto fluorescent kwanga no spot adults (2M5F) (breeding like crazy need more egg tumblers)
7 aulonocara stuartgranti maleri island adults (2M5F) (not breeding only two spawns in a year w/no viable eggs)
1 common pleco
110 G oceanic
Eheim 2250
Fluval 305
Water - no ammonia, no nitrites, <2ppm nitrates, 50% water changes weekly, use NovAqua+ water conditioner, tank has been set up for over 6 months

I have a problem with 4 of the 5 peacock females. About 2 months ago a couple of them started to have white patches around their mouths. I treated with 1TBS aquarium salt per five gallons and have replaced the salt required with each water change. Condition has not gotten better and now two more females have developed the same condition over the last 3-4 weeks. They are eating and behaving as they have since I got them 1.5 years ago but aren't spawning and don't look the best. Please take a look at these pictures and let me know what you think is going on and a suggested course of action.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Is it a rubbed off area or is there some kind of fuzzy growth? Can't tell by the pictures.

Fish will sometimes have a rubbed off/irritated appearance around the mouth from either lip locking with other fish--fighting, or from digging in substrate. It's a little odd that 4 fish have the exact same thing. . . does your substrate have sharp edges? Have you seen the fish lip-locking?

Everything you've done so far is just what I would have suggested, (excellent water quality, the salt). You might also try increasing water movement in the tank. Also if the substrate is more than 2-3 inches deep you might remove some of it after you're thoroughly siphoned it.

You could try treating with Melafix for a couple of weeks and/or treat the entire tank with an anti-fungal/anti bacteria med. Kanamycin would be a good choice but not always easy to find. See what your LFS has .

Robin


----------

